# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES >  IFBB New York Pro Winner Ramy

## wmaousley

Winner's Circle Interview - Big Ramy Wins New York Pro | FLEX Online





He has only been training for 3 Years here in Kuwait at Oxygen Gym.

Your thoughts

----------


## Java Man

Training for 3 years in a serious 'i want to be a pro' manner, or just walked into a gym 3 years ago for the first time in his life?

----------


## Gaspaco

> Training for 3 years in a serious 'i want to be a pro' manner, or just walked into a gym 3 years ago for the first time in his life?


Thats called genetic!

----------


## Gaspaco

massive!!!

----------


## wmaousley

> Training for 3 years in a serious 'i want to be a pro' manner, or just walked into a gym 3 years ago for the first time in his life?


As far as I know he has only been training for 3 years. Dennis James is also always here training with him. Ramy is also the Captain of the Kuwait BB Team.

----------


## marcus300

Amazing, huge guy

----------


## Java Man

Fascinating. Anyone have a pic of him before he started training, 3+ yrs ago? I'd like to see what he started with if he can do that in 3 years.

----------


## bdos

Big guy 3 years thats unreal

----------


## marcus300



----------


## Gaspaco

MASSIVE!!! Crazy

----------


## chi

geeze massive

----------


## Times Roman

that's a lot of corn bread! =)

----------


## kelkel

He's phenomenal. But he's been training more than 3 years!

----------


## krugerr

> He's phenomenal. But he's been training more than 3 years!


I was rather dubious about that part. Either he walked into the gym one day with the perfect diet and lifting routine for his body, along with a large supply of AAS, GH, IGF, Insulin etc, or he's stretching the truth very far!

Unless he is meaning that he's only spent 3 years training as a full time job.

----------


## OnTheSauce

he DWARFED victor. it was ridiculous.

----------


## wmaousley

> I was rather dubious about that part. Either he walked into the gym one day with the perfect diet and lifting routine for his body, along with a large supply of AAS, GH, IGF, Insulin etc, or he's stretching the truth very far!
> 
> Unless he is meaning that he's only spent 3 years training as a full time job.



Yes I just confirmed he has only been competitivly training for 3 years. I will see if I can find a pic of him from back in 2009 or so.

In the meantime you all can visit https://www.facebook.com/pages/Kuwai...om/77941031683
which follows BBing in Kuwait and the GCC.

----------


## Java Man

Well, if he can do it, I can do it!

----------


## wmaousley

> Well, if he can do it, I can do it!


I love the optimism

----------


## krugerr

> Well, if he can do it, I can do it!


I actually think this Disney movie is one of my favourites, I recorded it on TiVo a few weeks ago and watched it by myself! :P




Learn to Do it - Anastasia - Fandub Collab (Gildragon, xCrazySingerx, and aur0rab0realis) - YouTube

----------


## Java Man

Haha my.daughter used to watch that movie over and over. Great babysitter!

----------


## krugerr

> Haha my.daughter used to watch that movie over and over. Great babysitter!


My boy is a real animal lover, any Disney movies dont interest him, if I put on "Cats & Dogs" he'll sit perfectly still for the whole movie. Sucks really, Im a big Disney fan.

----------


## Back In Black

> My boy is a real animal lover, any Disney movies dont interest him, if I put on "Cats & Dogs" he'll sit perfectly still for the whole movie. Sucks really, Im a big Disney fan.


You'd prefer Tinkerbell and Cinderella? That's what I get in my house.

----------


## krugerr

> You'd prefer Tinkerbell and Cinderella? That's what I get in my house.


Ill stop complaining. :P

----------


## wmaousley

WTF is up with this Disney talk?

----------


## Gaspaco



----------


## MajorPectorial

Don't cuss cinders or tinks. You wouldnt like My 7 year old when she's angry.... she loves doin her press ups, sit ups n dips wiv her daddy stuff lil mare.

----------


## drake4243

Impressive !

----------


## Hydrokracker

WTF do they have in Kuwait that is producing these freaks all of a sudden?! I know they have money but serious gear isn't bringing you up to that level in 3 years. I don't care if it's 3 years never stepped foot in a gym or 3 years I wanna be pro serious. This dude is SERIOUS!!!

----------


## PurpleOnes

He is a huge bodybuilder but hopefully he won't just burnout in just few years. Since if its 3 years competing this guy must have taken some crazy AS to just win NY Pro. Quads are really huge but they look kinda funny on his leg  :Big Grin:

----------


## baseline_9

Looking forward to seeing ramy next to Phil and Kai.... Don't think jay is going to hang with those guys this year....

----------


## PurpleOnes

It would be kinda nice to see pictures of this Ramy guy 2 years a go and see how much progress he has made. He must been on some crazy AS dosages.

Aren't AS legal in Egypt or Kuwait.... well where ever he trains ?  :Hmmmm: 

Also I'm kinda curious what is his backround like how he is able to afford all the gear and food?

----------


## Back In Black

He'll need to resolve his gyno issues I suspect if he is to place it in the Olympia.

Look at this and see how he dwarves Hide.

----------


## baseline_9

> He'll need to resolve his gyno issues I suspect if he is to place it in the Olympia.
> 
> Look at this and see how he dwarves Hide.


Next level.... He is for sure going to cause some damage over the next few years

----------


## SeniLe

WOW what a beast

----------


## wmaousley

> WTF do they have in Kuwait that is producing these freaks all of a sudden?! I know they have money but serious gear isn't bringing you up to that level in 3 years. I don't care if it's 3 years never stepped foot in a gym or 3 years I wanna be pro serious. This dude is SERIOUS!!!


Ramy's Comp weight is 270 lol, AAS is readily available in any pharmacy in Kuwait and th elaws are non existant to a point. GH is fairly cheap and the AAS is dirt cheap. SO everyone here who puts forth the effort can be as big as he wants or as big as his genes will allow.

----------


## wmaousley

> It would be kinda nice to see pictures of this Ramy guy 2 years a go and see how much progress he has made. He must been on some crazy AS dosages.
> 
> Aren't AS legal in Egypt or Kuwait.... well where ever he trains ? 
> 
> Also I'm kinda curious what is his backround like how he is able to afford all the gear and food?



He is the Kuwait National Team Captain, also works for Oxygen Gym as a trainer as well as other ventures. He makes a decent living, also Food is cheap here compared to other parts of the world. Its easier to buy a whole cooked chicken for 2.00 usd than it is ice cream in Kuwait. What I mean by that is real food is more accessable. 

As for gear, well its dirt cheap. For 35usd I can get 45 1ml amps of Cido Test E from Cairo. Or just go to the pharmacy or call and have the pharmacy deliver what I want to my home for prices that are 75% less than what it would cost a consumer in the Western world.

----------


## BG

> As for gear, well its dirt cheap. For 35usd I can get 45 1ml amps of Cido Test E from Cairo. Or just go to the pharmacy or call and have the pharmacy deliver what I want to my home for prices that are 75% less than what it would cost a consumer in the Western world.


Lucky, lucky man !!

----------


## johnC80

> As for gear, well its dirt cheap. For 35usd I can get 45 1ml amps of Cido Test E from Cairo. Or just go to the pharmacy or call and have the pharmacy deliver what I want to my home for prices that are 75% less than what it would cost a consumer in the Western world.


Making me want to visit the Middle East...

----------


## Shadeed

3 years ago, when he left Egypt and joined Oxygen @ Kuwait

----------


## PistolPete33

There is an article on him in this months Muscular Development and it talked about all the science behind this guy and all the drugs and so much more. They say it's either going to help or hurt bodybuilding. They are saying what he did isn't safe by any means and when people try to replicate it and are dying it will be very bad for the sport of bodybuilding.

----------


## wmaousley

> There is an article on him in this months Muscular Development and it talked about all the science behind this guy and all the drugs and so much more. They say it's either going to help or hurt bodybuilding. They are saying what he did isn't safe by any means and when people try to replicate it and are dying it will be very bad for the sport of bodybuilding.


Believe none of what you hear and half of what you see. I have never seen an article in any major BB magazine discussing drugs BBer's were on.

----------


## wmaousley

BIG RAMY future MR OLYMPIA ?? - YouTube

----------


## OnTheSauce

Next year he will win

----------


## PurpleOnes

His quads are just shoking just look like somebody transplanted them on his legs.

----------


## The Deadlifting Dog

But is he natty?

----------


## wmaousley

> But is he natty?


Is this a damn joke?

----------


## Gaspaco

> is this a damn joke?


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------

